
Bomr is a script that automatically removes UTF-8 BOMs from your files - opensourcedude
https://github.com/jamesqo/bomr
======
PaulHoule
Just patch the kernel to hide 'em.

------
ZeroGravitas
Does this have a detect-only mode?

